# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  یکپارچگی شیر پوینت با مجموعه نرم افزار های آفیس

## amirgeek

یکی از نقاط قوت sharepoint سازگاری کامل آن با مجموعه نرم افزار های آفیس میباشد.
فرم‌های الکترونیکی را براحتی می توان با   Infopath آماده نمایید و به سادگی یک فرایند را بر پایه شیرپوینت الکترونیکی کنید. 
و این سازگاری را زمانی بیشتر حس خواهید کرد که امکانات outlook را در کنار shaepoint ببینید. در واقع می توان از outlook به عنوان یک UIبرای sharepoint به کار برد.
که این روند سازگاری در sharepoint 2013 بسیار بیشتر به چشم می خورد.
لینک زیر نیز بی ربط با این موضوع نیست!
http://www.alentus.com/hosting/sharepoint-office.asp

----------


## naser2009

با سلام

همونطور که دوستمون گفتن، شیرپوینت در سطح قابل ملاحظه ای با نرم افزار های آفیس یکپارچه میشه وسازگارند
اگه با مفاهیمی مثله office server و office client آشنا باشین،تفاوت نرم افزارهای clientای و سروری رو متوجه میشین، در حقیقت مجموعه نرم افزاری Microsoft office نرم افزاری Clientای و شیرپوینت یک platform سروری است.
در واقع میشه گفت که شیرپوینت به عنوان یک surface یا پوسته روی نرم افزارهای کلاینتی میشینه و دسترسی به اون ها رو از یک مکان فراهم میکنه، جایی که بشه تمامی فایل های به وجود آمده از نرم افزارهای Clientای رو روی سرور مدیریت کرد.

یا علی مدد.

----------


## samadblaj

*آقا نمیشه چند منبع فارسی برای استفاده از Share Point برام بذارید.
*

----------


## amirgeek

*آقا نمیشه چند منبع فارسی برای استفاده از Share Point برام بذارید.*

این *لینک* رو ببینید!!!

----------


## behtash1362

سلام دوست گرامی من یه سوال ابتدایی در مورد وب پارتها دارم که الان یه  هفته هست هر جا میرم به جواب نمیرسم ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید:
من به تازگی برانمه شیرپوینت سرور 2007 رو بر روی ویندوز سرور 2003 نصب  کردم و با سی دی آموزش تصویری شیرپوینت دارم شیرپوینت رو یاد میگیرم
ولی مشکل من اینه که وقتی روی add a web part left یا add a web part سمت  راست کلیک میکنم و گزینه هایی مثل categories , calendar, tasks ,... را  انتخاب میکنم و ok  میکنم توی صفحه web part ظاهر نمیشه.
یا زمانی که یک سنت ورد رو توی shared document آپلود کردم وقتی روی تب  actions کلیک میکنم گزینه open with windows xplorer رو نداره.
واقعا ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنید بتونم این موارد رو حل کنم.
یه مشکل دیگه هم داشتم و این بود که برای ساختن وب سایت توی شیرپوینت از  طریق اینترنت اکسپلورر با مشکل مواجه بودم که مجبور شدم با برنامه firefox  یا google chrome وارد شیرپوینت بشم. آیا باید تنظیمات خاصی روی اینترنت  اکسپلورر انجام داد؟ اگه اینطور هست ممنون میشم توضیح بدین چه کارهایی باید  انجام بدم. البته سوالهای اولم مهمتر هست اگه خیلی وقت ندارین اول اونا رو  جواب بدین
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## aromega65

سلام دوستان در خصوص قابلیت جدید شیرپونت و اینکه برنامه های ساخته شده با اکسس رو تحت وب میکنه و اینکه چجوری تو شیرپوینت 2010 باید اکسس سرویس رو ران کرد اطلاعاتی دارن؟
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی مهمه

----------


## samadblaj

*ببخشید میشه تو چند خط خیلی مختصر بگی کار این share point چیه؟؟؟*

*آخه من فکر میکردم این همون Share Point Desgin هستش؟*

----------


## amin1softco

شر پوینت یک پلاتفرم مدیریت محتواست که برای شما امکاناتی نظیر جستجو , لیست ها , کتابخانه اسناد , تقویم , جریان های کاری و ... دیگه رو فراهم می کنه CMS شنیدی این CMF است یکجوایی معادل جوملا است و در سطح برنامه نویسی می تونید به جای پایگاه به لیست مثلاً متصل بشید وب پارت بنویسید براش و گردش کاری طراحی کنید  و.... 
برای این 70 درصد شرکت های بزرگ دنیا ازش استفاده می کنند که با آفیس 365 یک مجموعه یکپارچه آنلاین برای سازمانشون فراهم می کنه یک جورایی هزینه رو کم می کنه یکپارچگی رو زیاد می کنه و بیشتر بحث های مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات رو پوشش می ده erp....

----------


## amin1softco

این کتاب برای کار با شرپوینت 2007 است https://rapidshare.com/files/2808123...9%86%D8%AA.pdf

----------

